# XBOX 360 Wireless Adapter problem with Linksys Router



## rockyv (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello All,

I can't seem to find any helpful information at all with my connectivity issue. I'm hoping someone here has experience with this.

I am attempting to connect my sons Xbox 360 to my Linksys WMP54G router using the XBOX 360 wireless adapter. The light on the adapter is solid red. I am broadcasting the SSID, but I have no settings at all on the 360 dashboard.

There is an error displayed. The "W", "Y", "Z" fields are all zeros and the "X" field displays 8000-0011. An on-line search tells me the code means "Ethernet Not Connected". I have 4 computers running Windows XP through this router and they are all connected and running, so I know that isn't the problem...

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Rocky


----------



## pistonsfreak (Sep 6, 2006)

From your post, the router isnt compatible with Xbox Live. http://www.xbox.com/en-US/support/connecttolive/xbox360/homenetworking/equipment.htm#Routers


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Try to connect your xbox 360 to live by an ethernet cable first, just to make sure that it is live compatible, which it should be.


----------



## rockyv (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you for your assistance. It turns out the WEP address was not downloaded to the XBOX. Once that was entered it worked fine.

Rocky


----------

